# Quiver Essentials



## BuckeyeHunter27 (Mar 12, 2018)

What does everyone carry in the pockets of their quivers or on their quiver belts? 
Thank You!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rat (Jun 19, 2004)

Pen or pencil, a set of Allen wrenches, arrow lube, extra pin nocks, towel, arrow puller, small flashlight (for scoring black 3D targets), lens cloth, bow stand, water bottle carrier.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter27 (Mar 12, 2018)

Rat said:


> Pen or pencil, a set of Allen wrenches, arrow lube, extra pin nocks, towel, arrow puller, small flashlight (for scoring black 3D targets), lens cloth, bow stand, water bottle carrier.


Thank You! Appreciate it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HeritageMitch (May 21, 2019)

Rat said:


> Pen or pencil, a set of Allen wrenches, arrow lube, extra pin nocks, towel, arrow puller, small flashlight (for scoring black 3D targets), lens cloth, bow stand, water bottle carrier.


i agree but i also carry extra stabilizer weights, points and socks (can be sues as a scope cover in bad weather or if you step in a puddle and need to freshen up)


----------



## BuckeyeHunter27 (Mar 12, 2018)

HeritageMitch said:


> i agree but i also carry extra stabilizer weights, points and socks (can be sues as a scope cover in bad weather or if you step in a puddle and need to freshen up)


Thank You! Like the sock idea! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoddenSlimeball (Jan 20, 2019)

I carry a pen, arrow puller, finger tab, bow square, and lube tube. I also keep my armguard and fingersling in there when not in use.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter27 (Mar 12, 2018)

SoddenSlimeball said:


> I carry a pen, arrow puller, finger tab, bow square, and lube tube. I also keep my armguard and fingersling in there when not in use.


Thanks for your reply!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bitterflinger (May 18, 2016)

Pen, Allen wrenches, torx, cheap hotel soap, and a release pouch on my belt.


----------



## Polythermic (May 22, 2019)

I carry a pretty similar setup to everyone else:

Pen, towel, arrow puller, allen wrenches (metric and imperial), enamel pins. I also store my finger tab, sling, and arm guard in there when I'm not shooting.


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

Same but also extra pins and nocks so if a nock gets hit and the arrow is ok I can still use the arrow. Also, I can change nock colors so if someone else is being less than friendly and I am shooting before them I can change to a black or white nock depending on the target so they can’t offset from my arrow. I sometimes carry mold release spray instead of soap. Also a lens cloth. Bees wax wrapped in seran wrap, for the string but has several other uses. A small zip lock bag for the scope in case of rain.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter27 (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks to EVERYONE for the replies! Greatly Appreciated!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bmcghan22 (Feb 12, 2012)

Pen, allens, glue stick, multi tool and arrows.


----------



## arjuna70 (Apr 15, 2014)

Arrows, Towel, Arrow Puller, Allen Wrenches, Pen, Bow Stand, Arrow Lube, Nocks, Arm Guard, Water.


----------



## markel71 (Aug 16, 2018)

Pens, arrow puller, arrow lube, allen wenches, bow square, towel, lens cleaner for my glasses, notebook to take notes on sight settings/form thoughts/yardage notes for next time, etc. Love the extra nock idea Scottspot50!


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

After this weekend and a shoot that was not "local club convenient" [i.e. having my bow bag within arm's reach], I'm going to add extra nocks, a wood screw, and a Leatherman-type multi tool.


----------



## pnavarrocba (Sep 10, 2019)

A pen, some Allen and a Bohning Ferr-L-Tite.


----------



## josh_gml (Jun 21, 2019)

Lots of pens, Allen, a few Pins i won at Competitions, a spare Bow sling, Arrow Counter, Nocks, Arrow Puller and some lucky charms


----------



## vihoma (Apr 11, 2019)

A bow stand, finger sling and a spare, arm guard, lube tube, arrow counter, arrow puller, a release pouch with fitting hinge and thumb buttor releases (Tru-Fire Sear & Synapse) and a small soft towel. Will definately start carrying some pin or push in nocks, don't know why I haven't yet :embara:


----------



## 1Warthog (Oct 15, 2008)

Extra string loops, pre cut and a lighter


----------



## vihoma (Apr 11, 2019)

1Warthog said:


> Extra string loops, pre cut and a lighter


Yes, this is a good idea, I'll take a piece of d-loop string out of tackle box and to quiver pocket also.


----------



## Tblodg (Aug 28, 2019)

A few things I have in mine that I don’t think I saw mentioned yet:
- spare batteries for my sight light
- eyeglass wipes in case I get a bad smudge or something on my glasses


----------



## fdog (Feb 17, 2018)

Not mentioned in any of the above, and they've both saved me from making a smoking crater in competitions:

>small bottle Ibuprofen
>Packet of energy Gel

All the best, James


----------



## Krusti.Donutz (Oct 12, 2019)

pens, scoring book, allens/T handle, arrow puller, towel, sock, golf tees, Tylenol, Glucose meter, small sugar snacks.


----------



## Trojan Archery (Dec 29, 2019)

multi-tool is my number 1 used item for sure, followed by Allen keys, after that it depends on the event.

Arrow puller, arrow lube, pens, maybe repair materials if needed.


----------



## Thefuzz011 (Dec 28, 2019)

Rat said:


> Pen or pencil, a set of Allen wrenches, arrow lube, extra pin nocks, towel, arrow puller, small flashlight (for scoring black 3D targets), lens cloth, bow stand, water bottle carrier.


yep, except I include a pack of gum in mine, and some TP!


----------



## bowstrapped1 (Oct 27, 2016)

sunscreen, multi tool, tourniquet ( you never know with arrow blowups, trips, stumbles, falls )


----------



## texasarcher2020 (Sep 14, 2018)

Towel, tissue, band aids, tabs, sling, arm guard. i try to keep lighters and alan wrenches in it but they tend to get left out, Athletic tape most of the time as well.


----------



## Utdesertfox (Feb 11, 2020)

I also carry a very small multi tool, I can’t tell you how many times I’ve used it, for all kinds of various things, especially shooting outdoors.


----------



## spikyiky (Jan 11, 2012)

Most things have already been mentioned but here we shoot field rounds alongside longbow and barebow archers so I carry a bahco wrecking knife for digging their arrows out of the woodwork.


----------



## lesnock (Jan 15, 2020)

Anyone want to comment on which quiver with belt is best value? Looks like you can spend $20 or $100 - is there really a difference?


----------



## Phunter (Jan 19, 2020)

most of the time while at a tournament i carry a stool with most common things as others here have said. good thing about a stool is less weight on your person plus a seat for the long days of shooting with hundreds of people


----------



## adam0321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pens, Pencils, Sharpie, extra lens and case for the lens, Allen wrenches, tool for removing clarifier, towel, extra release, NFAA/USAA membership cards, a few extra bucks cash, points, knocks, range finder, lens pen, arrow lube, string wax, batteries for range finder and LP light, a lighter and some D-loop material. My 295 club key chain from Vegas to remind myself I can shoot when I get whipped like a school boy on the 3d course. I try to keep a few extra excuses in there also.


----------



## yellowlemon (Apr 3, 2013)

I carry the standards most people have, so i'll list the few things that most people dont.
caliper - i use this mainly to adjust my windage sight pin but comes in handy when doing 'closest to center'.
flashlight - because who doesn't need a light
cold chisel - for getting arrows that miss the target and hit wood. (i carry a small hammer in my bag)


----------

